# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  ساخت کنترولر وبکم

## MKalami

سلام خدمت دوستان.
من نیاز دارم سخت افزاری را طراحی کنم که یک  وبکم (احتمالا از طریق USB) به آن متصل شده و از طریق پورت USB که به یک کامپیوتر متصل است بتوان وبکم را کنترل کرد 
مثلا (یکی از رزولوشن هایی را که وبکم پشتیبانی می کند انتخاب و تصویر زنده اش را فریم به فریم از طریق کامپیوتر دریافت کرد)

این را می دانم که می شود وبکم را مستقیم به کامپیوتر وصل کرد و فریم به فریم تصویر را گرفت ولی من نیاز دارم این کار بدون اتصال مستقیم وبکم به کامپیوتر انجام شود.

آیا آردوئینو می تواند جوابگوی این نیاز باشد ؟ 
اگر جواب نه است چه راهکاری پیشنهاد می کنید و اگر جواب بله است چه مراحلی را باید برای ساخت این دستگاه طی کرد.

در صورت امکان زبان برنامه نویسی، محیط تست و توسعه، کیت ها و قطعات مورد نیاز را معرفی نمایید.

----------


## M_Ali_Safdari

شما می توانید با شیلد USB HOST وب کم رو وصل کنید ولی اصلآ توصیه نمیشه.
در مجموع آردوینو مناسب کار شما نیست.
من Raspberry Pi رو پیشنهاد میکنم مخصوصآ مدل Zero که تقریبآ هم قیمت یک آردوینو مگا براتون در میاد ولی کارایی و قابلیت پردازش غیر قابل مقایسه است.

اگر آشنایی با لینوکس دارید:
برد Raspberry Pi (مدل zero رو پیشنهاد میکنم)

اگر در محیط ویندوز راحت تر هستید یکم بیشتر هزینه کنید و برد Raspberry Pi 2 و نصب ویندوز 10 و محیط ویژوال استودیو

----------

